# Онемение большого пальца правой стопы, палец не поднимается вверх, не могу стоять на пятке



## mr_Grinch (23 Янв 2017)

Добрый день! прошу помощи в принятии решении, ситуация следующая:
Болела очень сильно поясница  таз перекосило в сторону, сделал МРТ заключение и снимки на Фото,
назначили Амплипульс таз выровнялся через два сеанса три сеанса затем появилась тянущая боль в правой ноге через 3 часа боль прошла нога онемела, через пару дней боль появилась опять прошла через пол часа, онемение уменьшилось, на данный момент онемение большого пальца правой стомы палец не поднимается вверх, не могу стоять на пятке ощущение что мышцы не работают, нейрохирурги(был у двух) сказали нужно оперировать грыжу... Оперерироваться не очень хочется, на данный момент боли ужли ничего не болит просто онемение...мажу поясницу "диклофинаком" хожу на процедуры "лазер", делаю гимнастику. У меня вопросы:
Если не сделаю операцию в ближайшее время(неделя), то нерв умрет и нога такая и останется?
или 
1. можно ли восстановиться консервативным путем?
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## La murr (23 Янв 2017)

@mr_Grinch, Вячеслав, здравствуйте!
Я перенесла Ваше сообщение, выделив его в отдельную тему.
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2017)

Нет поперечных снимков. Надо смотреть снимки и пациента, поскольку есть разница в снимках и клинике.
Слабость справа, грыжа слева.
Особо тянуть нельзя, если слабость нарастает, то может и не восстановиться.
Сколько уже слабость?
Нарастает?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (23 Янв 2017)

Мало снимков.


----------



## mr_Grinch (24 Янв 2017)

слабость с 10 января, не нарастает.... загружаю снимки несколькими частями

часть 1

               

часть 2

               

часть 3

               

часть 4

               

часть 5 (крайняя)


----------



## Касаткин Денис (24 Янв 2017)

Я рекомендую операцию. Онемение уже есть, остается только дождаться слабости. Грыжа большая но очень удобная для минимально-инвазивной операции.


----------



## mr_Grinch (24 Янв 2017)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Я рекомендую операцию. Онемение уже есть, остается только дождаться слабости. Грыжа большая но очень удобная для минимально-инвазивной операции.


Слабости во всей ноге? Просто слабость в пальце уже есть(практически нет сопротивления) мышцы которые "тянут носок" на себя не работают. 
Подскажите пожалуйста если сейчас не оперировать  при повторном обострении может все ухудшиться?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (24 Янв 2017)

Обострения может и не быть. Просто есть риск развития слабости в стопе.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2017)

МРТ от 05.01.2017
А когда нога ослабела?
СМТ когда делали?


----------



## mr_Grinch (25 Янв 2017)

МРТ от 05.01.2017, таз был смещен в правую сторону, затем после 3-4сеансов "амплипульса"(я так понимаю это и есть СМТ) таз выпрямился и онемела нога это произошло 10.01.2017...сейчас прописали физиотерапию(лазер)...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2017)

Онемело и ослабело после этого МРТ.
Онемело и ослабело с другой стороны!
Скорее всего это произошло после лежания во время процедуры, в момент вставания.
Секвестр!?

Надо делать МРТ новое, а то пробирают с другой стороны.


----------



## mr_Grinch (25 Янв 2017)

Спасибо большое!Буду делать новое!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Онемело и ослабело после этого МРТ.
> Онемело и ослабело с другой стороны!
> Скорее всего это произошло после лежания во время процедуры, в момент вставания.
> Секвестр!?
> ...


.... прооперируют с другой стороны.


----------

